# Rezept zum anfüttern für Rotaugen?



## Stephan222 (29. September 2006)

Hi,

ich habe hier ein älteres Rezept von meinen Vater zum Anfüttern für Rotaugen gefunden:



> Anfütterungsmittel für Rotaugen:
> 1 Pfd. Hafenflocken
> 1 Pfd. Paniermehl
> 1/2 Teelöffel Chinapulver (gelb) oder Vanillezucker


 
Kennt Ihr das Rezept?
Gibt es vielleicht neuere, bessere Rezepte zum selbermachen?


----------



## plattform7 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Rezept zum anfüttern für Rotaugen?*

Nun, es gibt sicherlich bessere und es gibt sicherlich schlechtere. Es ist leider so, dass man nie eindeutig sagen kann, ob das Rezept gut oder schlecht ist. Es hängt von so vielen Faktoren ab, dass man nur durch Ausprobieren und Testen seine eigene Rezeptur verbessern kann. Gewässer, Jahreszeit, Fischvorkommen usw. spielen dabei eine grosse Rolle. Mein Futter enthält z.B. immer Hanf, am besten geröstet, damit habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Hier ein Link, der dir helfen wird, unterschiedliche Zutate kennenzulernen und ihre Wirkung zu verstehen:
http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/friedfischtechniken/futter2/futter2.html

Und hier eine Menge an Rezepten von unserem Boardie Ernst:
http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/anfutter.htm

Also probieren und testen ist hier die Devise #h


----------



## Stephan222 (29. September 2006)

*AW: Rezept zum anfüttern für Rotaugen?*

super, Danke für die Antwort und Links!


----------



## butje_hh (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rezept zum anfüttern für Rotaugen?*

*Auf jeden Fall solltest Du Haferflocken nur im Frühjahr/Sommer nehmen, sonst werden die Rotaugen zu schnell satt, da sie ja bei kalter Witterung weniger fressen, Ich nehme das ganze Jahr über Paniermehl mit etwas Zucker, so das es ein wenig klebt und sich shcöne Kugeln formen lassen, und je nachdem mische ich Vanillezucker, Kremkus grün, oder Top Secret drunter. Wenn ich nicht auf Köderfische gehe sondern einfach nur stippen möchte nehme ich ein bischen weniger Zucker und Wasser und gieße dafür den Saft aus einer Dose süßen Gemüsemais, dann kommt natürlich auch ein maiskorn und eine Made auf den Haken. Damit das Futter schön locker wird kannst Du auch Kartoffelpüreeflocken druntergeben, das mögen brassen und Karpfen ganz gerne. Aso .. ja .. diese Varianten sind allerdings nur für stehende oder gaaanz langsam fließende Gewässer zu gebrauchen.Bei starker Strömung braucht man eine schwerere Mischung denke ich.*


----------



## Stephan222 (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rezept zum anfüttern für Rotaugen?*

Danke für die Beschreibung, das werde ich mal zu Herzen nehmen und ausprobieren.
Hmm, die Ems ist schon ein starkfliessendes Gewässer, oder?|kopfkrat 
Was meinst Du, es gibt ja sogenannte Lockstoffe.
Sollte man die auch nehmen?
Wenn ja, welche?
Oder bezeichnet man u.a. Zucker/Vanillezucker als solches?


----------



## butje_hh (3. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rezept zum anfüttern für Rotaugen?*

 *  Klar sind das auch schon Lockstoffe. Die Frage ist.. wie ernsthaft willst Du Stippen. wenn Du dich spezialisieren willst dann sind die tips im 2ten boardlink schon genial, wenn Du einfach mal so Stippen möchtest.. auch*g  probier dochmaleinfach ein Rezept aus, wenn es ohne oder mit wenig Geld sein soll dann probier mit Paniermehl etwas herum, Ich nehme dann auch manchmal einen Beutel Paniermehl und einen Beutel Biscuitmehl, beides Zusammen egibt schon ein einfaches Futter, etwas Split oder Sand dazu und es wird schwerer, wichtig ist da allerdings die Menge, denn Du wilst die Fische ja nicht fütterne sondern anlocken, Je wärmer desto mehr. nachfüttern solltest du erst wenn die Bisse etwas weniger werden.
So mache ich das.. fütterst du zuviel ist das garnicht gut für das Gewässer und die Fische suchen nicht nach deinem Köder 
Manche mischen immer noch etwas vom Köder ins Futter, MAden, Mais, Hanf oder miniboilies. 
Ansonsten.. wie Plattform schon getippt hat... Probieren geht über studieren *


----------

